# Cattleya tigrina (Alba)



## tomp (Aug 24, 2022)

I do love theses albas. And a dorsal Darlene will like.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Aug 24, 2022)

Perfection


----------



## monocotman (Aug 24, 2022)

Stunning!


----------



## Ozpaph (Aug 24, 2022)

nice pale form


----------



## abax (Aug 24, 2022)

Hey, I like that dorsal too! Actually, I like the flowers very much.


----------



## Guldal (Aug 25, 2022)

abax said:


> I like that dorsal too! Actually, I like the flowers very much.



Hear, hear! Might it be possible to see the plant and flowers in toto?


----------



## GuRu (Aug 25, 2022)

Great alba flower, Tom.


----------



## dodidoki (Aug 25, 2022)

Very nice flowers!!! can we get a whole plant pic please?


----------



## tomp (Aug 25, 2022)

Here is the whole plant, should still open a bit more. 7 flowers on one inf.


----------



## tomp (Aug 25, 2022)

abax said:


> Hey, I like that dorsal too! Actually, I like the flowers very much.


Yeah, I think it was actually you Angela, that I was thinking of with my quip..


----------



## Duck Slipper (Aug 25, 2022)

I like it.
Very nice.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 26, 2022)

tomp said:


> Yeah, I think it was actually you Angela, that I was thinking of with my quip..


What exactly are you saying?  
Nice. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Guldal (Aug 31, 2022)

Thanks for the in-toto-pic! Very impressive sight!


----------



## Djthomp28 (Aug 31, 2022)

That is stunning!


----------



## My Green Pets (Sep 1, 2022)

i like it too wow nice


----------



## monocotman (Sep 2, 2022)

Love it. Very impressive!


----------



## Greenpaph (Sep 6, 2022)

All of the above


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Sep 8, 2022)

What a nice shade of alba. Well done with 7 flowers!


----------

